# Need a recipe



## scorpio (Feb 23, 2007)

I was in my local Costco and bought a gallon of Old Orchard Organics Red Raspberry juice. It says "flavored 100% juice blend from organic concentrate".


What ingredients would I need to make this into wine and how much I'm still a newbie(but improving), so please be specific.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2007)

We like Raspberry Wine....it really puts a lot of flavor into your wine....

One recipe I mix apple juice with the raspberry, it makes a very nice social drinking wine...beautiful color.

Also have mixed Raspberry juice with Rhubarb juice and WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate...that made a very nice wine...

Our favorite is just Raspberry juice and WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate..it's a nice red wine with a burst of Raspberry...I oaked the last batch and it gave it a hint of vanilla flavor....Our best yet.

I always use my own Raspberry juice...so don't know how your store bought juice would compare.....Being as your juice is Old Orchard and it says 'blend' I would guess it has some apple juice in it...seems they blend their juices with apple juice....

I was thinking this spring that I would try a Raspberry mixed with Niagara White grape juice...I think the sweetness of the Niagara would go nice with the tartness of the Raspberry.

The recipes I used are on the wine recipe site....

http://mywinerecipes.com/

I have never made wine from just Raspberry juice...I think they benefit from blending them with another fruit....to give some body and viscosity...

Try your own blend...keep records and then try another blend....Hope you have fun with this wine...keep us Posted on what and how you proceed with this one...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook (Mar 1, 2007)

scorpio,


The best red raspberry wine I've ever had I made from concentrate that I purchased from http://www.brownwoodacres.com/. I wanted to have some whole fruit in with it, so I added a few cans of Oregon Red Raspberry. I personally don't think the fruit added much to the wine, but the concentrate is GREAT! I have 3 gallons of a 6 gallon batch bulk aging with oak. The first 3 gallons I sweetened and bottled. I have also made 6 gallons from their Concord concentrate and 3 gallons from their tart cherry and bothturned out very good as well.


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 4, 2007)

Scorpio, How much of the concentrate did you ues to make a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## masta (Mar 8, 2007)

pkcook,


Can you please share the recipe you followed for the concord concentrate from Brownwood acres. I bought a quart of it and actually have some great information on the amount of grapes used to make this from the company who makes this product in NY.


http://www.concordgrapejuice.com/index.htm


----------



## pkcook (Mar 8, 2007)

Masta, 


I made a 6 gallon batch using the following:


4 quarts concord concentrate
6 campden tablets 
6 tsp pectic enzyme
6 tsp yeast nutrient
5 gallons water
14 cups of sugar (SG 1.100)
1 oz med toast oak chips


Split the batch in half and added 1/2 spiral of med toast oak to one half and bottled the other.


Oaked concord had a better taste to me, a little less sweet and the foxiness wasn't as noticable.


Hope this helps.
Red Star Cote De Blanc Yeast*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks....


----------

